
Amazon, Clintons and American Heart Assoc Sell High-Sugar “Healthier” Food to Kids - tapanjk
https://therussells.crossfit.com/2017/09/10/amazon-clintons-and-american-heart-association-sell-high-sugar-healthier-food-to-kids/amp/
======
skmurphy
Summary:

Amazon, the Clinton Foundation, and the American Heart Association have
partnered to sell high-sugar food to children. And they’re marketing this junk
food as if it’s healthy.

The Amazon-Clinton-AHA initiative is called the Healthier Generation Store. It
introduces itself as “your one stop shop for Healthier Generation-vetted Smart
Snacks and products for students in and out of school.”

